# Verizon S3 w/ CM 10 Battery Issues



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello,
I got my (Verizon) Samsung Galaxy S3 two days ago, and rooted and flashed it with the CM 10 Nightly builds after a couple of hours of using touchwiz. Everyone has been saying that they are getting more out of their battery with CM 10, but my experience hasn't been too good. I am getting maybe 9 hours of battery with normal use. When I got the phone I run it down to 10%, turned it off and then charged it back to 100%.
I have turned off 4gb (as I don;t have no real 4g signal around me), have the display on the lowest setting and have even under clocked it to 1.2ghz and it's still draining fast.
I have been reading through some forum threads and there are people with the same issue as me, some say they think it's a faulty battery so they ordered a new battery but never post back there results.
Others say that doing a reset of the phone/reflashing CM 10 does the trick. 
I have also experience my phone getting warm to the touch when just checking facebook or web browsing. My phone core seems to be running at 90-95 Fahrenheit when it feels warm and have never seen it go above 100.
I'm open to resetting my phone, but as I have just set up everything, I would rather not to.

I know this is a lot of information, but any advice at all would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

probably some app or process giving you issues. use something like https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.AndroidStatus and go to processes to see what's eating your cpu cycles.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

I know some people claim AOSP gets better battery life than TW, but I've never either experienced or believed that. TW is tailored specifically for this device, AOSP is slowly but surely being molded for it. It will never get as good battery life as TW.

That being said, use apps like what yarly recommended or betterbatterystats to track down what is using the most battery so you can determine what you should be running.


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the quick replies!
I'm not sure it's an app that's causing this, as I didn't install anything on the phone once I rooted it for a couple of hours and it was still draining fast.
I have gotten the betterbatterystats app and will post what I find out.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

zagg324 said:


> Thanks for the quick replies!
> I'm not sure it's an app that's causing this, as I didn't install anything on the phone once I rooted it for a couple of hours and it was still draining fast.
> I have gotten the betterbatterystats app and will post what I find out.


Just do what I said, you'll know instantly if it's a system problem or app problem or something else not ruled out yet. Well that or ignore me and keep guessing. I know some users hate my solutions because they involve doing some things that can be technical, but they work, ask those that I help.

It's obviously draining your CPU and that will show right away. What do you think eats your battery? CPU usage (well that or GPU/display).


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

I didn't mean to sound as if I was ignoring you, sorry. Here is the output of the app you told me to use.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks. Do you notice anything using a CPU % that looks somewhere above 5% (other than the current app of course)? If not, then that rules out apps or processes. Probably related to the LTE/CMDA stack or poor signal where you are.

I would go back to touchwiz for a few days and see if it still persists. If it does, then it's most likely just a weak signal where you are and not some driver/radio layer issue in AOSP.

Also, are you using the stock CM kernel?


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

The highest I see is this:
PID	PPID NAME CPU MEM
16544 254 m.AndroidStatus 68.2 57.63MB

So no other apps are running above 5%.

I also have LTE turned off, and I'm just running on CDMA/EvDo auto


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

yarly said:


> I would go back to touchwiz for a few days and see if it still persists. If it does, then it's most likely just a weak signal where you are and not some driver/radio layer issue in AOSP.
> 
> Also, are you using the stock CM kernel?


 I believe I am running stock CM 10, this is the exact nightly builds I'm using: http://get.cm/?device=d2vzw


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

zagg324 said:


> I believe I am running stock CM 10, this is the exact nightly builds I'm using: http://get.cm/?device=d2vzw


Yeah, maybe go back to (as stock as possible) touchwiz for a few days and see if it persists. If it does, then it's just your connection area being a poor signal.


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

Alright, thanks for your help. Tomorrow I will put touchwiz back on it and see what happens.
In the mean time, does anyone else have any experience with this problem?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

What was your screen on time? Seems as if you may have used a decent bit of facebook and google now?


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

How do you find out your screen on time?
But I'd say not very long.

Also, do you think it's possible I have a defective battery? Or even a defective device?


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

I also just reflashed CM 10 and I will see if that makes an difference.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

zagg324 said:


> Also, do you think it's possible I have a defective battery? Or even a defective device?


no


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

zagg324 said:


> How do you find out your screen on time?
> But I'd say not very long.
> 
> Also, do you think it's possible I have a defective battery? Or even a defective device?


Settings > Battery > click on screen it will tell you the screen on time. I am more than confident to say your battery isn't bad nor is the device.


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

Well I have been running a clean install of CM 10 with no apps installed besides the preinstalled ones for about an hour now and it's already done down 8%. Screen on time is ~15 minutes.Tomorrow I will put stock touchwiz back on.
I'm really annoyed this is happening when everyone else who is running this rom says the battery life is great haha

Update: the phone also seems to be getting hot again on minimal use.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

zagg324 said:


> Well I have been running a clean install of CM 10 with no apps installed besides the preinstalled ones for about an hour now and it's already done down 8%. Screen on time is ~15 minutes.Tomorrow I will put stock touchwiz back on.
> I'm really annoyed this is happening when everyone else who is running this rom says the battery life is great haha
> 
> Update: the phone also seems to be getting hot again on minimal use.


Which CM build are you on?


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

I was running the November 3rd build but when I did a clean flash I tried the October 11th M Snapshot. http://get.cm/?device=d2vzw&type=


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

zagg324 said:


> I was running the November 3rd build but when I did a clean flash I tried the October 11th M Snapshot. http://get.cm/?device=d2vzw&type=


Because I also want to test something for myself I'm going to flash tonights nightly and see what happens for me. Give me a few hours and I'll report my findings after set up.


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ok cool. Thanks! Can't wait to hear what happens.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok so I've been using it for 15 minutes and of that time I've been playing with a lot of settings and restoring my apps via TiBu and I've lost 1% battery. Pretty much all that 15 minutes is screen on time. So if you are losing that much battery barely using the phone something is wrong. Also my phone is cool as it always runs. I'm on the 11/5 nightly. Maybe download that and make sure you wipe /system /data /cache and /dalvik cache and then flash the ROM and Gapps and try again.


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

The same happens to me, i loss 1% about every 2-3mins, and the phone gets hot just by going tru menus/browsing the internet, think its an issue with ether power management or thermald, ether of the two is not working properly.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok so I set up my phone and then let it sit while I was watching TV for 45-60 minutes. Picked it up and it was warm and battery was draining pretty badly. Damn that sucks!


----------



## kjennings15 (Sep 26, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Ok so I set up my phone and then let it sit while I was watching TV for 45-60 minutes. Picked it up and it was warm and battery was draining pretty badly. Damn that sucks!


This thread and mustang's actions are examples why RootzWiki > Alternate forums A, B, and C. Pretty sketch of a CM nightly to act that way. I wonder if there is some talk of this in that thread.


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree with kjennings 100%. Thank you for testing it mustang, I greatly appreciate it.

Mustang, what ROM/build of CM 10 were you running before you tried the November 5 nightly?

Also if this is a bug with the newer builds, is there a way yo inform the developers about this?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

CM does not take bugs for nighties for fairly obvious reasons (i.e. they know stuff is broken and it's a work in progress). Also the head of the project also owns a Galaxy S3 and you can be certain he knows if something obvious is broken. See below for elaboration:



> Why nightly builds exist
> 
> Nightlies exist for one reason: to make sure that all the changes of a given day do not break compiling on any devices.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

zagg324 said:


> I agree with kjennings 100%. Thank you for testing it mustang, I greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Mustang, what ROM/build of CM 10 were you running before you tried the November 5 nightly?
> 
> Also if this is a bug with the newer builds, is there a way yo inform the developers about this?


I was on a TW JB ROM before this. Haven't been on AOSP in a bit so figured I'd flash the latest nightly to see if it was an issue on your end or with CM for this device. I can now say it's a CM issue on our device and hopefully they fix it. As yarly stated Cyanogen himself apparently uses an S3 so I'm sure he will figure this out or one of the other CM guys. Will have to take a look at the changes to see if a fix comes out that might be causing this.


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah cm should have clear knowledge of this issue, and should be in the process of fixing it(if hasn't been already) and push it to gerrit, we just need to wait.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

rafyvitto said:


> we just need to wait.


That's the hard part lol.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm showing bluetooth as using a huge amount of battery on my International S3... It says it has been on for 49d 17h. Huh? I just put a fresh battery in a couple hours ago.

Edit: BTW, my bluetooth was turned off. Restoring back to 10/03 nightly now. There was no problem with that nightly.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

It appears that toggling the bluetooth on/off solved the problem for me. I never turn bluetooth on, so idk why the service started after I flashed the latest nightly.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Was your phone running warm and having battery drain?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Was your phone running warm and having battery drain?


Yep

Edit: I just flashed from 10/03 to 10/06 this morning. I had about a 50% drain in less than 4 hours & I wasn't on my phone at all.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn it now I have to flash back and try that. Why must you do this to me? lol


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Damn it now I have to flash back and try that. Why must you do this to me? lol


Haha, sorry! I wish someone else would chime in here. Sucks for me having the odd-ball phone here...

Edit: I never know if there is an International issue, US variant issue or both...


----------



## neozen21 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've found that enabling the "Wi-Fi & mobile network location" will make your phone warm.

When it is enabled, there are 2 processes/services from Google Maps that keep running ..

Try turning that off, and then kill/stop those Google maps processes/services and you will notice a difference (I hope)...


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the feedback guys. I just toggled my bluetooth and will see if that helps. I've been on battery now for 9 hours and 20 minutes BUT 7 HOURS OF THAT I WAS JUST RUNNING WIFI, as I don't get any service in my school so I just put it in airplane mode and then turn wifi back on.
Again, thank you for the feedback. I will report back and see if the bluetooth toggling helped, if not is there any way for us to know when this bug is fixed?

ps I'm currently running the November 5th build.

Update: I never saw bluetooth process running in any of the battery app I was using, are you sure that toggling bluetooth really solved the problem?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

zagg324 said:


> Thank you so much for all the feedback guys. I just toggled my bluetooth and will see if that helps. I've been on battery now for 9 hours and 20 minutes BUT 7 HOURS OF THAT I WAS JUST RUNNING WIFI, as I don't get any service in my school so I just put it in airplane mode and then turn wifi back on.
> Again, thank you for the feedback. I will report back and see if the bluetooth toggling helped, if not is there any way for us to know when this bug is fixed?
> 
> ps I'm currently running the November 5th build.


Does bluetooth usage show up in your battery stats?

I didn't have a problem on the 10/03 nightly, then I flashed 10/06 this morning & I ran into that problem.

Edit: this is what I saw


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ah, ok well I believe we have/had different problems. I never have seen bluetooth show up in my battery stats.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

zagg324 said:


> Ah, ok well I believe we have/had different problems. I never have seen bluetooth show up in my battery stats.


Ok, thanks. Just my problem then...

Carry on


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

Does anyone know how we will find out when this bug has been patched? I'm fine with waiting, I'm just curious how we'll know it's been patched.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

zagg324 said:


> Does anyone know how we will find out when this bug has been patched? I'm fine with waiting, I'm just curious how we'll know it's been patched.


The changes for CM10 are shown here

http://changelog.bbqdroid.org/#d2vzw/cm10/next


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link!
Doesn't look like they'll be able to solve the battery and heat issues anytime soon. I could be mistaken.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

zagg324 said:


> Thanks for the link!
> Doesn't look like they'll be able to solve the battery and heat issues anytime soon. I could be mistaken.


You may get some more help & maybe bring this to the attention of the official devs here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1840414

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762709

(report back here if you get it solved







)


----------



## emckai (Nov 5, 2012)

With CM10 nightly, did you guys install the VRL15 RPM and radio?
I'm not sure if it really made a difference, but before while I was on the VRLHE radio with CM10 nightly, my battery would go down really fast and it was just terrible battery life.
Once I installed VRL15 radio and rpm with CM10 nightly, the battery life and everything else is just amazingly amazing lol.


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

No I have not tried that yet thanks for the advice. Where can I download those files?


----------



## emckai (Nov 5, 2012)

Here is the VRL15 RPM
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33557322&postcount=260

Here is the VRL15 radio
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34053-officialmodems-vrli5-verizon-sgs3-sch-i535-odin-or-recovery-flashable/

both of those just save to your sd card and then flash it with CWM


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

Unfortunately, I flashed it and it has not improved the battery life.


----------



## emckai (Nov 5, 2012)

Did you do a full wipe?

Make sure you do this order.

Flash CM10
Wipe cache/dalvik
VRL15 radio
VRL15 rpm
wipe cache/dalvik

then start it

How did you install them? in what order?


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

I did not do a full reflashing of CM 10. I just flashed the radio and rpm. Do you think I need to do a full reflashing?


----------



## emckai (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm not sure. But why not just give it a try?
Try just wiping the cache and dalvik and see if that fixes the battery issue and if it doesn't check if your baseband is actually VRL15
If it is, just try doing a full wipe.


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

I just tried wiping the caches and then reflashed the files and then cleared cache again. It now says the baseband version is VRL15. I'll report back if my battery life has improved. If not then I'll do a full reflash of CM 10.


----------



## emckai (Nov 5, 2012)

zagg324 said:


> I just tried wiping the caches and then reflashed the files and then cleared cache again. It now says the baseband version is VRL15. I'll report back if my battery life has improved. If not then I'll do a full reflash of CM 10.


Alright, hopefully what you did fixed the problem.


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

As of right now it feels like it hasn't helped. I am going to try it out tomorrow and see what happens and I'll report back then.

Update: Hasn't help, the battery is draining at the same rate. I'm getting very discouraged now haha


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Seeing how nobody has reported battery drain in the xda thread I'm pretty sure cm10 isn't "broken" and "waiting for a patch" is going to be a long wait. It's pretty obvious when something is legitimately broken (the media server wakelock from the LPA patch awhile ago for example) and the only new bug looks to be NFC. Your problem sounds like a wakelock or REALLY bad signal area.


----------



## emckai (Nov 5, 2012)

zagg324 said:


> As of right now it feels like it hasn't helped. I am going to try it out tomorrow and see what happens and I'll report back then.
> 
> Update: Hasn't help, the battery is draining at the same rate. I'm getting very discouraged now haha


Sorry to hear that. I really thought the radio update would help you with the draining issue.
Could you post a screenshot of the battery graph?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> Seeing how nobody has reported battery drain in the xda thread I'm pretty sure cm10 isn't "broken" and "waiting for a patch" is going to be a long wait. It's pretty obvious when something is legitimately broken (the media server wakelock from the LPA patch awhile ago for example) and the only new bug looks to be NFC. Your problem sounds like a wakelock or REALLY bad signal area.


I'd disagree. I had same issue. Nothing being reported out of the ordinary and full 4G signal. Thanks for your input though. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'd disagree. I had same issue. Nothing being reported out of the ordinary and full 4G signal. Thanks for your input though.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 via the RootzWiki app.


2 people out of thousands = broken?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> 2 people out of thousands = broken?


I guarantee more people are having the issue and haven't reported it or simply chalked it up to something else. No one said it's broken anyways just said something is obviously going on. I clean flashed CM10 the other day simply to see if the OP was having issues or if it was ROM related and with my phone sitting on my coffee table it got warm and lost battery faster than it should (no out of the ordinary wakelocks). That tells me the issue lies in the ROM and not with the user. But as stated maybe you aren't having the issue and I applaud you for that and as stated I thank you for your valuable input in this thread as it ALWAYS helps when people post an issue thread and others come in and say they don't have the issue and give no reasonable action to try and resolve said issue.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

my battery life was shit yesterday, new CM10 nightly , new radio and RPM. all wifi use.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I guarantee more people are having the issue and haven't reported it or simply chalked it up to something else. No one said it's broken anyways just said something is obviously going on. I clean flashed CM10 the other day simply to see if the OP was having issues or if it was ROM related and with my phone sitting on my coffee table it got warm and lost battery faster than it should (no out of the ordinary wakelocks). That tells me the issue lies in the ROM and not with the user. But as stated maybe you aren't having the issue and I applaud you for that and as stated I thank you for your valuable input in this thread as it ALWAYS helps when people post an issue thread and others come in and say they don't have the issue and give no reasonable action to try and resolve said issue.


What's at the top of the battery list when it does this? I saw that you had no problems on the 11/5 build and then flashed the latest and that's when it started. There were a ton of changes merged into the 11/6 build so maybe it's one of those commits not playing nice with your setup. Is media scanner acting up at all? I know after a clean flash it'll thrash your battery if you have allot of music.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> What's at the top of the battery list when it does this? I saw that you had no problems on the 11/5 build and then flashed the latest and that's when it started. There were a ton of changes merged into the 11/6 build so maybe it's one of those commits not playing nice with your setup. Is media scanner acting up at all? I know after a clean flash it'll thrash your battery if you have allot of music.


It was actually the 11/05 build that did it. I was on TW prior and decided to flash the latest which at the time was 11/05 and that's the build that did it. I haven't tried the latest nightlies since.


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd just like to report back saying that to me it seems to be something wrong with the radio, because when I'm at school and just running on wifi my battery is fine, but after school when I turn on cellular my battery starts depleting fast. And I agree with Mustang, just because no one has brought it to the attention of others in the past doesn't mean it isn't a problem now.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

zagg324 said:


> I'd just like to report back saying that to me it seems to be something wrong with the radio, because when I'm at school and just running on wifi my battery is fine, but after school when I turn on cellular my battery starts depleting fast. And I agree with Mustang, just because no one has brought it to the attention of others in the past doesn't mean it isn't a problem now.


Weird. When I tested for you I had full 4G with wifi on so that's strange. Oh well lol.


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry, what I meant to say was at school I turned on airplane mode and then turned on wifi. So I believe our problem is the same.


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

I just wanted to give an update saying I figured out what was killing my battery. It was Google maps, not sure why but it was giving me a keep awake of over an hour so I uninstalled it and my battery life increased drastically. I have recently installed it again as I was in need for it and I'm experiencing the same issue. I've had GPS turned off as well. Here is a screen shot of the keep awake info. Anyone know how to solve this problem?
Thanks


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

zagg324 said:


> I just wanted to give an update saying I figured out what was killing my battery. It was Google maps, not sure why but it was giving me a keep awake of over an hour so I uninstalled it and my battery life increased drastically. I have recently installed it again as I was in need for it and I'm experiencing the same issue. I've had GPS turned off as well. Here is a screen shot of the keep awake info. Anyone know how to solve this problem?
> Thanks


I'm betting you have location reporting turned on and a bunch of location based settings on in Google Now. This will make maps become awake and run for however long.


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ah, ok. Unfortunately due to my dad being paranoid he requires me to have latitude turned on so he can know where I am.... I guess that means I'm stuck with bad battery life. The odd thing is that my brother who has the Galaxy Nexus has latitude enabled and his battery is fine.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

You could always go back to a TW ROM you know.


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

I can't stand TW for my life lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

zagg324 said:


> I can't stand TW for my life lol


Then buy extra batteries so when yours die you can swap out for a new one.


----------

